# Ironia



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Considero l'ironia la mia filosofia di vita.
Non ho fede, non sono neanche troppo spirituale ne mi sono mai addentrata negli abissi dei grandi pensatori... _inzomma_ a qualcosa mi dovro' pure attaccare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non so bene che cazzus dicus, pero' ogni tanto leggendo questo forum, credo che ci si prenda un po' troppo sul serio o si prendano troppo sul serio determinate situazioni che, affrontate magari con un po' d'ironia, riprenderebbero proporzioni piu' accettabili.

Lungi da me l'idea di dare lezioni di vita, c'ho ancora il _moccio_ al naso, e' solo un invito a guardare la propria situazione da un' altra angolazione, quella piu' luminosa. Riporto la canzocina dei Monty Python, che non ho trovato in italiano, ma il senso lo si capisce... quando ti ritrovi a masticare la durezza della vita, non ti lamentare e prova a fischiettare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Some things in life are bad
They can really make you mad
Other things just make you swear and curse.
When you're chewing on life's gristle
Don't grumble, give a whistle
And this'll help things turn out for the best...

And...always look on the bright side of life... 
Always look on the light side of life... 

If life seems jolly rotten
There's something you've forgotten
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing.
When you're feeling in the dumps
Don't be silly chumps
Just purse your lips and whistle - that's the thing.

And...always look on the bright side of life... 
Always look on the light side of life... 

For life is quite absurd
And death's the final word
You must always face the curtain with a bow.
Forget about your sin - give the audience a grin
Enjoy it - it's your last chance anyhow.

So always look on the bright side of death 
Just before you draw your terminal breath 

Life's a piece of shit
When you look at it
Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true.
You'll see it's all a show
Keep 'em laughing as you go
Just remember that the last laugh is on you.

And always look on the bright side of life...
Always look on the right side of life... 
(Come on guys, cheer up!)
Always look on the bright side of life...
Always look on the bright side of life...
(Worse things happen at sea, you know.)
Always look on the bright side of life...
(I mean - what have you got to lose?)
(You know, you come from nothing - you're going back to nothing.
What have you lost? Nothing!)
Always look on the right side of life...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2009)

Nel film il Divo, Andreotti dice qualcosa tipo "L'ironia salva la vita"!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

brava capretta!c'hai ragione


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Ma si... è vero, l'ironia è un salvavita! Però anche qualche solenne incazzatura a volte fa bene


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si... è vero, l'ironia è un salvavita! Però anche qualche solenne incazzatura a volte fa bene


quoto il racchio


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Considero l'ironia la mia filosofia di vita.
> Non ho fede, non sono neanche troppo spirituale ne mi sono mai addentrata negli abissi dei grandi pensatori... _inzomma_ a qualcosa mi dovro' pure attaccare
> 
> 
> ...


non è facile trovare la vera ironia , quella sorniona ,
priva di sarcasmo e veleno


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto il racchio


 Vedi di non quotarmi a calci nel sedere, sennò ti faccio fare il giro del forum a ceffoni...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è facile trovare la vera ironia , quella sorniona ,
> *priva di sarcasmo e veleno*


Come diceva Nietzsche, l'ironia è un magnifico campo sempre in bilico sull'orribile palude del sarcasmo.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedi di non quotarmi a calci nel sedere, sennò ti faccio fare il giro del forum a ceffoni...


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si... è vero, l'ironia è un salvavita! Però anche qualche solenne incazzatura a volte fa bene


a cosa, moltimodi?


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a cosa, moltimodi?


l'adrenalina è uno sciogligrassi... libera le coronarie...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 Ho esagerato con l'ironia... ?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho esagerato con l'ironia... ?


stavo già per  prendermi una solenne incazzatura


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stavo già per prendermi una solenne incazzatura


 Al tre incazziamoci tutti...


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> l'adrenalina è uno sciogligrassi... libera le coronarie...


si può fare una corsa, l'amore, una nuotata....hai voglia quante altre cose


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> si può fare *una corsa, l'amore, una nuotata*....hai voglia quante altre cose


così liberi soprattutto endorfine... ottime per l'umore! L'adrenalina però scorre in situazioni di pericolo e di aggressività (ovviamente controllata). E pare sia fondamentale per mantenere il corpo in buona salute.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Ho pensato a questo sabato scorso, quando dal profondo di un vecchio computer ho rinvenuto delle conversazioni tra il mio ex e la storia parallela del momento... veramente illuminante! Io da copione ero descritta come una stronza senza cuore al mondo per rendere la di lui vita, un inferno... aspettate perche' la parte piu' divertente e' la risposta di lei 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che mi chiama anche per nome, scrive che e'ovvio che io stia facendo di tutto per farlo soffrire 

	
	
		
		
	


	





IO? Io faccio soffrire lui che poverello stava a londra a bere e farsi i cazzi suoi, mentre io ero qua con sbarella di 3 mesi... io facevo soffrire lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Posso solo farmi una risata e pensare che la prossima borsa e'bene che sia una Kelly


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si... è vero, l'ironia è un salvavita! Però anche qualche solenne incazzatura a volte fa bene


Ma certamente... ma per cose di minore importanza... i drammi vanno affrontati con un sorriso


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma certamente... ma per cose di minore importanza... i drammi vanno affrontati con un sorriso


non sempre si riesce.
Anzi, raramente


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si... è vero, l'ironia è un salvavita! Però anche qualche solenne incazzatura a volte fa bene


 posso usarlo come epitaffio?


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma certamente... ma per cose di minore importanza...* i drammi vanno affrontati con un sorriso*


 Mi inchino...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




_"Prendi le cose leggere con grande serietà, e le cose importanti con leggerezza."_ (Hagakure)


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> posso usarlo come epitaffio?


tu puoi usare solo la prima parte

se no ci tocca ricominciare da capo


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sempre si riesce.
> Anzi, raramente


lo so racchia... ma anche disperarsi serve a un cazzo, se ci pensi


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> posso usarlo come epitaffio?


 naturalmente branca!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> lo so racchia... ma anche disperarsi serve a un cazzo, se ci pensi


dipende dai drammi.
E trovo che disperarsi un po' ogni tanto faccia bene


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dipende dai drammi.
> E trovo che disperarsi un po' ogni tanto faccia bene


 mmhh... perozzina, temo di no. La disperazione succhia via la forza. La sento molto distante dall'arrabbiatura sana, e davvero negativa.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mmhh... perozzina, temo di no. La disperazione succhia via la forza. La sento molto distante dall'arrabbiatura sana, e davvero negativa.


in giuste dosi fa parte del tutto.
a me ogni tanto fa bene.
e non discutere!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in giuste dosi fa parte del tutto.
> a me ogni tanto fa bene.
> e non discutere!!


 Vedi di non farmi incazzare... fa male!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



			
				Asudem;619410[COLOR=red ha detto:
			
		

> ]in giuste dosi fa parte del tutto[/color].
> a me ogni tanto fa bene.
> e non discutere!!


Molto saggio.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dipende dai drammi.
> E trovo che disperarsi un po' ogni tanto faccia bene


a giuste dosi ci sta tutto... secondo me
ma finire con un sorriso anche se spesso e' amaro (l'ironia ha una sorta di retrogusto amarognolo) fa meglio che stracciarsi le vesti


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> a giuste dosi ci sta tutto... secondo me
> ma finire con un sorriso anche se spesso e' amaro (l'ironia ha una sorta di retrogusto amarognolo) fa meglio che stracciarsi le vesti


 
Ci sarebbe da porsi un'altra domanda, se non trovi che ti rovino il thread

l'ironia è innata?
tutti ne sono provvisti?
direi di NO


----------



## Old sperella (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> a giuste dosi ci sta tutto... secondo me
> ma finire con un sorriso anche se spesso e' amaro (l'ironia ha una sorta di retrogusto amarognolo) fa meglio che stracciarsi le vesti


secondo me
l'ironia è una fase , forse l'ultima


----------



## Old sperella (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in giuste dosi fa parte del tutto.
> a me ogni tanto fa bene.
> e non discutere!!


quototi minestrina


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me
> l'ironia è una fase , *forse l'ultima*


la penultima...


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

.


----------



## Old sperella (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la penultima...


l'ultima ? l'indifferenza ?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe da porsi un'altra domanda, se non trovi che ti rovino il thread
> 
> l'ironia è innata?
> tutti ne sono provvisti?
> direi di NO


per alcuni e' innata... la considero un' arte volendo.

Pirandello, Toto' o i Monty Pythons per me sono dei geni nel fare ironia, una dote innata... ma non si deve per forza arrivare ai loro livelli, si puo' imparare l'ironia senza essere maestri.

si capisce?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me
> l'ironia è una fase , forse l'ultima


no l'ultima e'solo la morte


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> l'ultima ? l'indifferenza ?


Si. L'ironia su un fatto che ci ha colpiti secondo me è assimilabile alla convalescenza. L'indifferenza invece la vedo come il sintomo della vera guarigione.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> per alcuni e' innata... la considero un' arte volendo.
> 
> Pirandello, Toto' o i Monty Pythons per me sono dei geni nel fare ironia, una dote innata... ma non si deve per forza arrivare ai loro livelli, si puo' imparare l'ironia senza essere maestri.
> 
> si capisce?


si capisce perfettamente.
per me più che un'arte è una

visione della vita.
Ti va?


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

*minkia... allegriaaa!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> no l'ultima e'solo la morte


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si. L'ironia su un fatto che ci ha colpiti secondo me è assimilabile alla convalescenza. L'indifferenza invece la vedo come il sintomo della vera guarigione.


non lo so... considero l' indifferenza una sorta di apatia.

non mi piace troppo a dire il vero


----------



## Old sperella (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> no l'ultima e'solo la morte


sti cazzi Letti  

	
	
		
		
	


	








oggi è la seconda volta che mi si fa questa battuta


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> non lo so... considero l' indifferenza una sorta di apatia.
> 
> non mi piace troppo a dire il vero


 Secondo me invece segnala la vera cicatrizzazione della ferita... l'ironia è quando prude ancora perchè c'è la crosta...


----------



## Old sperella (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me invece segnala la vera cicatrizzazione della ferita... l'ironia è quando prude ancora perchè c'è la crosta...


  ma ci sta anche che a seconda del carattere o della situazione stessa ( più o meno grave ) che una persona sia indifferente o autoironica /ironica quando la ferita è comunque guarita .


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

il vero ironico lo è sopratutto con sè stesso.
Io ,per esempio, sono di un'ironia intelligente e brillantissima.
mi frega solo che m'incazzo un po' troppo


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me invece segnala la vera cicatrizzazione della ferita... l'ironia è quando prude ancora perchè c'è la crosta...


ok hai ragione ma non ti ci abituare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quindi terzultima l'ironia
penultima l'indifferenza
infine la morte.... ahhh che culo!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> si capisce perfettamente.
> per me più che un'arte è una
> 
> visione della vita.
> Ti va?


ni... in fin dei conti l'ironia crea.

ma capisco cosa intendi


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma ci sta anche che a seconda del carattere o della situazione stessa ( più o meno grave ) che una persona sia indifferente o autoironica /ironica quando la ferita è comunque guarita .


 Si certo, infatti parlavo per me... di solito mi sono sentito ironico su un fatto che mi ha particolarmente colpito, nel momento in cui ero in via di guarigione. Però sentivo che ancora aveva un certo potere su di me. Dopo è subentrata l'indifferenza. Questo non toglie che non ci possa ancora scherzare su... l'esempio delle antenne che mi hanno installato anni fa è un esempio.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ok hai ragione ma non ti ci abituare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, la prendo come un'eccezione! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... e poi la pace!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Speriamo che la reincarnazione sia solo una balla!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok, la prendo come un'eccezione!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minchia veramente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





come si fa a sperare nella reincarnazione sapendo che potrebbe anche andare peggio?


----------



## Iago (7 Luglio 2009)

...appoggio Lettrice...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> minchia veramente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E per questo amica mia che dobbiamo comportarci bene se non vogliamo rinascere più inguaiati di prima ...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E per questo amica mia che dobbiamo comportarci bene se non vogliamo rinascere più inguaiati di prima ...


Propendo sul fatto che siano solo cazzate... è solo un pelo meno banale dell'idea di inferno e paradiso.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Propendo sul fatto che siano solo cazzate... è solo un pelo meno banale dell'idea di inferno e paradiso.


trovo che l'idea della reincarzione e quella di inferno e paradiso, rapportate a quando sono state elaborate, siano tuto furché banali MM


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

*quoto*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Propendo sul fatto che siano solo cazzate... è solo un pelo meno banale dell'idea di inferno e paradiso.


te le apppggio sulla schiena!


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2009)

ma allora moltimodi non mi hai ancora ringraziato per l'adrenalina che ti ho messo in corpo a suo tempo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ingrato


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> trovo che l'idea della reincarzione e quella di inferno e paradiso, rapportate a quando sono state elaborate, siano tuto furché banali MM


se hai fede in una o l'altra religione, ovviamente lídea ha per te un senso.

da non credente ii lo trovo assurdo


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Signora Minerva, posso consigliarle una buona crema idratante?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> se hai fede in una o l'altra religione, ovviamente lídea ha per te un senso.
> 
> da non credente ii lo trovo assurdo


 anche il non credente deve riconoscere la genialità dell'invenzione (se ci sentisse Giobbe .....).
Ha avuto presa per millenni caspita


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> trovo che l'idea della reincarzione e quella di inferno e paradiso, rapportate a quando sono state elaborate, siano tuto furché banali MM


Io l'idea di inferno-paradiso, con giudizio finale la trovo davvero patetica... sinceramente, la visione di una divinità giudicante come un pm mi fa sorridere... e poi, quale fatto così grave potrebbe giustificare una condanna ad una tortura eterna?
La reincarnazione da un qualcosina in più... il karma, con la sua idea di "scuola" per il raggiungimento della perfezione. Finalmente non esiste più il giudizio, e la punizione. 
Ma la trovo comunque sempre troppo "umana" come teoria.
se mai esistesse una causa prima, sono certo che è assolutamente lontana da qualsiasi cosa l'uomo con la sua visione antropocentrica, abbia potuto immaginare.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

*vero...*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora moltimodi non mi hai ancora ringraziato per l'adrenalina che ti ho messo in corpo a suo tempo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Io l'idea di inferno-paradiso, con giudizio finale la trovo davvero patetica... sinceramente, la visione di una divinità giudicante come un pm mi fa sorridere... e poi, quale fatto così grave potrebbe giustificare una condanna ad una tortura eterna?
> La reincarnazione da un qualcosina in più... il karma, con la sua idea di "scuola" per il raggiungimento della perfezione. Finalmente non esiste più il giudizio, e la punizione.
> Ma la trovo comunque sempre troppo "umana" come teoria.
> se mai esistesse una causa prima, sono certo che è assolutamente lontana da qualsiasi cosa l'uomo con la sua visione antropocentrica, abbia potuto immaginare.


 
Magari c'era la Teogonia di Esiodo o il Walallha


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> anche il non credente deve riconoscere la genialità dell'invenzione (se ci sentisse Giobbe .....).
> Ha avuto presa per millenni caspita


dici?

tanto vale credere agli dei dell' olimpo


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Signora Minerva, posso consigliarle una buona crema idratante?


 perché...mi vede disidratata?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> tanto vale credere agli dei dell' olimpo


la mitologia greca è ENORME


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché...mi vede disidratata?


ha la pelle del viso un filino tirata


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ha la pelle del viso un filino tirata


 una dieta ferrea e quel pazzo di magritte mi colpirono


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in giuste dosi fa parte del tutto.
> a me ogni tanto fa bene.
> e non discutere!!


gliela posso appoggiare? delicatamente, s'intende. e non spingo.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> gliela posso appoggiare? delicatamente, s'intende. e non spingo.


NO


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> .




adesso mi serve un antinfiammatorio per la parte! ho del vagisil, dici che per me funziona lo stesso?


----------



## Old sperella (7 Luglio 2009)

*mi inchino*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Io l'idea di inferno-paradiso, con giudizio finale la trovo davvero patetica... sinceramente, la visione di una divinità giudicante come un pm mi fa sorridere... e poi, quale fatto così grave potrebbe giustificare una condanna ad una tortura eterna?
> La reincarnazione da un qualcosina in più... il karma, con la sua idea di "scuola" per il raggiungimento della perfezione. Finalmente non esiste più il giudizio, e la punizione.
> Ma la trovo comunque sempre troppo "umana" come teoria.
> se mai esistesse una causa prima, sono certo che è assolutamente lontana da qualsiasi cosa l'uomo con la sua visione antropocentrica, abbia potuto immaginare.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Luglio 2009)

*ienaccia*

giusto..giusto..giusto....

pensa, Questo era sordo, e invece di incazzarsi che fa?

scrive questo :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kA8O6rv76U


 vorrei che anche a Voi desse la forza di sorridere a tutto...



e ascoltate questo è il mov . successivo sempre della stessa opera.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIA0Cxg-1BM&feature=related

 attenzione al min sesto- non posso indicarvi la battuta ahimè- ditemi voi se il rock , il pop hanno detto qualcosa che non sia stato già scritto qui dentro...lo so sono banalità ma lasciatemele dire......


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Luglio 2009)

quando sono straincazzata mi ascolto anche questo..strapiango per ore e mando af******o il mondo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho pensato a questo sabato scorso, quando dal profondo di un vecchio computer ho rinvenuto delle conversazioni tra il mio ex e la storia parallela del momento... veramente illuminante! Io da copione ero descritta come una stronza senza cuore al mondo per rendere la di lui vita, un inferno... aspettate perche' la parte piu' divertente e' la risposta di lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Al limite una birkin...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Al limite una birkin...


Ma la birkin di cocco altrimenti non cago proprio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai letto che stile?


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Magari c'era la Teogonia di Esiodo o il *Walallha*


Mi sembra comunque molto più credibile ed affascinante del dio geloso e vendicativo adorato da tribù semite di pastori erranti in cui crede (diciamo credeva) l'occidente.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

Ma scientology?

Avete visto la puntata di South Park su Scientology? Mi stavo sentendo male... Tom Cruise nell' armadio insieme a John Travolta e R Kelly... impagabile anche il racconto sulla teoria degli alieni con la scritta a caretteri cubitali "That's what really Scientology believes in" 

Se c'e' chi crede a quelle puttanate tutto e'possibile


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma scientology?
> 
> Avete visto la puntata di South Park su Scientology? Mi stavo sentendo male... Tom Cruise nell' armadio insieme a John Travolta e R Kelly... impagabile anche il racconto sulla teoria degli alieni con la scritta a caretteri cubitali "That's what really Scientology believes in"
> 
> *Se c'e' chi crede a quelle puttanate tutto e'possibile*


 Concordo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Fondiamo una religione, ed incassiamoci l'8 per mille!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzo hai ragione!

Ma io andrei anche oltre... se la facciamo abbastanza assurda ci sta che spremiamo qualche miliardata da attori  e ricconi vari


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzo hai ragione!
> 
> Ma io andrei anche oltre... se la facciamo abbastanza assurda ci sta che spremiamo qualche miliardata da attori e ricconi vari


 Anche quella certo... in Inghilterra la religione Jedi ha diritto ad intascare l'8 per mille, e molti ricconi si sono affiliati!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche quella certo... in Inghilterra la religione Jedi ha diritto ad intascare l'8 per mille, e molti ricconi si sono affiliati!


Se pensi che qua hanno fondato la Chiesa dei Fumatori


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se pensi che qua hanno fondato la Chiesa dei Fumatori


 Il Tabacco è un dio non meno credibile di tanti altri...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il Tabacco è un dio non meno credibile di tanti altri...


Beh anche tu hai ragione... possiamo iniziare a venerare qualche puttanata... tipo la Chiesa Illuminata della Santissima Playstation... ci sta che la Sony ci dia pure qualche soldino


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh anche tu hai ragione... possiamo iniziare a venerare qualche puttanata... tipo *la Chiesa Illuminata della Santissima Playstation*... ci sta che la Sony ci dia pure qualche soldino


una fedele (nota lo sguardo rapito) e la Dea...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> una fedele (nota lo sguardo rapito) e la Dea...


Jessica Alba la si spreme come un limone...confessa che venerare la Playstation e'un'idea geniale!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Jessica Alba la si spreme come un limone...confessa che venerare la Playstation e'un'idea geniale!








si, devo ammetterlo...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se pensi che qua hanno fondato la Chiesa dei Fumatori


daiiiii...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh anche tu hai ragione... possiamo iniziare a venerare qualche puttanata... tipo la Chiesa Illuminata della Santissima Playstation... ci sta che la Sony ci dia pure qualche soldino


cas. ma tu e mm siete geniali.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Luglio 2009)

jessica fa schifo pero'.

io metterei un volto diverso.

faccia da puttanone popolare..na....non va bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche quella certo... in Inghilterra la religione Jedi ha diritto ad intascare l'8 per mille, e molti ricconi si sono affiliati!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

*D'altronde...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 ... meglio lui del pastore tedesco...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

Ed e'pure vestito piu' dignitosamente


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ed e'pure vestito piu' dignitosamente


ed ha lo sguardo molto più umano... questo mi sembra Palpatine!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ed ha lo sguardo molto più umano... questo mi sembra Palpatine!


U-G-U-A-L-E !​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... meglio lui del pastore tedesco...


 GRANDE SAGGEZZA LEGGO IN LUI!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> GRANDE SAGGEZZA LEGGO IN LUI!


Guarda, l'otto per mille lo do ai valdesi... ma se dovessi scegliere tra Yoda e Ratzi, non avrei dubbi...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ed ha lo sguardo molto più umano... questo mi sembra Palpatine!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


 Cazzo, dimmi se non è lui... ho scovato l'identità segreta di Palpatine...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cazzo, dimmi se non è lui... ho scovato l'identità segreta di Palpatine...


SONO UGUALI!

Fa quasi impressione


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> SONO UGUALI!
> 
> Fa quasi impressione


Ora telefono ad Han Solo e Ciuby e li spedisco in Vaticano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora telefono ad Han Solo e Ciuby e li spedisco in Vaticano...


 Non so chi amo di più dei due... forse quello che spezza le braccia quando perde a scacchi...


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2009)

l'ironia...tutta la fede se la porta via!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ed e'pure vestito piu' dignitosamente












  ac' a voi e sto coso verde, ho sputato il caffe'

buongiorno animali


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> U-G-U-A-L-E !​



o madonnina...aiutaci tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	






so' uguali davvero.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

A proposito di ironia ho beccato questo video di Weird Al Yankovic che prende per il culo le varie cause americane... la migliore e '"I'll sue Colorado 'cause it looks to much like Whyoming"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfO9JUNXN7U


Credo che cerchi di sfottere vagamente anche i Rage against the machine... ma ditemi se sbaglio


----------

